# Pre-fibro warnings?



## Guest (Feb 4, 1999)

I was just wondering if any of you have experienced this. My fibromyalgia seems to manifest ifself in waves. I don't have it constantly like some people I know. However, just before I have an "episode" I get some weird stuff going on. I think of it as sort of like an "aura" like those with migraines get. For a couple of days before an outbreak - I get very photo-sensitive, a feeling of being underwater (for the lack of a better way to describe it), and I'll get sort of numb. That is one of the times I get that rolling feeling after I go to bed described here before. Once the pain is full-blown, these other symptoms seem to disappear. Now that I think of it, these can also precede an IBS attack as well. Does this seem familiar to anyone else?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

HI Kate,Glad to see some activity on this board.Could you explain what type of symptoms you would describe as photo-sensitive?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 1999)

Sure, light really bothers my eyes. Normally, I'm pretty tolerant of sunlight (and, in fact, crave it due to the Dracula inducing darkness we suffer here in Maine in winter), but when I get pre-fibro, I can't STAND it. My eyes water and I can barely keep them open. It's probably one of the most blatant pre-fibro symptoms. Also, I become somewhat noise sensitive. Sort of the same MO as the light thing but not quite as bad. I've heard of migraine sufferers who go through similar things. In fact, last summer I had a conversation with a migraine sufferer and I was amazed at how similar our "auras" were. Am I the only one who gets this?(Yes, Rose, I'm glad this site seems to be getting busier, too. For all of you browsers - we'd love you to join in!) It's so nice to know there are others in our boat, you know?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 1999)

Zipped over here from the IBS board. I do feel like a hypochondriac sometimes. But last year my Dr. diagnosed fibromalagia - do you have an abbeviation? My spelling is terrible! The Doc touched all the spots and they were as sore as a bad bone bruise. Its odd that they can be so sore and I never really noticed them before, others were very apparent.How many people have both syndromes?There is really nothing like having a sore gut, stuck in the bathroom, with achey joints and tender trigger points.Once my gut wasn't so sore I started taking 1300 mg malic acid each day and most of the achey muscles and stiffness has gone. I sleep better now that I am not dreading trying to lay down all night. Do you have that? It hurt to lay on my stomach, my back would cramp. It hurt to lay on my right side, my shoulder would ache and I would feel like my ribs were broken. It hurt to lay on my left side, my hip would send shooting pains down my leg. That left my back and I could not relax there. It is better now, maybe in part due to an adjustable air bed - no heavy pressure spots and more support to my waist.About the light - now I know why I like a dim room. My husband used to say he couldn't see and turn up the light -ouch! How about night driving. Are headlight really brighter now? I think it is just me but everyone seems to be on 'high beam' or are using the new halogen lamps.Gee- and I though some other contributors were long winded - guess as others - ' I just needed to vent' Thanks







Happy


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

We are glad to have another poster on board. WELCOME!!!Thank you for expressing your symptoms. Sometimes reading what others feel like helps me to understand my husbands problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 1999)

Hi, Happy - nice to hear from you. Your name is so appropriate for what we go through. May as well be, you know? I've thought about an adjustable air bed - how do you like it?I think that most of us have multiple problems. Ibs and fibro, cfs and ibs, or all three. That's sort of what I'm picking up.I have a wonderful chiropractor who accomplishes miracles with my pains. Between his healing touch and ibuprofen, I manage the pain. I know a lot of people have been afraid to do the chiro thing, but I think you have to be very careful and find one who KNOWS what he's/she's doing.I usually shorten fibromyalgia to just fibro. Don't know what others do.Wonder if anybody else has problems with light. Think I'll put a separate posting for it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 1999)

Yes, I do suffer from bright lights. I always have to have it dark in the room. I also think everyone has there high-beams on. Is this from the Cfs, or do I also suffer from fibro? What exactly is fibro? Is when you are alergic to fiber, because I think I am.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 1999)

The ajustable air bed I got has been a God send. It has 2 independently adjustable sides. The only problem is that when the other person gets out of bed you kind fall to the other side but not nearly as bad as an air bed. No need to shell out $800-$900 for one - shop around.For TSMITH - I have a pamphlet somewhere on Fibro, give me a day or so to find it and I'll write a somewhat "official" description.heykate- I have a good Chiro- he does help but I don't go unless I really hurt and he scolds me for waiting until I'm all knotted up. I use "Happy" to try to stay up beat. Your right, sometimes its hard. I'm basically an optimist - but gee!!Happy







[This message has been edited by Happy (edited 02-09-99).][This message has been edited by Happy (edited 02-09-99).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

HI TSmith, Welcome, If you read some of the other posts you will get an idea of what fibromyalgia is. Especially the post on"what's fibro let's talk". And let's do talk and get some thoughts and descriptions flowing.Take Care,Rose


----------

